# Uhrzeit beim PC stimmt nie, trotz immer wieder erneutes einstellen



## MRT (28 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Seit ca. 2 Wochen stimmt die Uhr bei meinen PC nicht mehr, stelle Sie jeden Tag neu ein aber das hilft nichts! Gibts da eine Pufferbatterie für sowas? 
Der Computer ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und es läuft das XP Prof. darauf!

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

MRT schrieb:


> Gibts da eine Pufferbatterie für sowas?
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus!



Ja, ne Knopfzelle aufm Board.


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2007)

*Uhrzeit wech ...*

Hallo,

und wenn die Batterie zu teuer ist oder die Uhrzeit wirklich immer absolut genau sein soll, hilft das automatische Stellen der Uhr über das "Time Network Protocol" aus dem www.
Und wenn die Batterie auf dem MoBo wirklich alle ist, sind auch wohl einige Einstellungen im BIOS des PCs verschwunden ....

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (28 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Und wenn die Batterie auf dem MoBo wirklich alle ist, sind auch wohl einige Einstellungen im BIOS des PCs verschwunden ....


 
Genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt, wo sind dann die restlichen BIOS-Einstellungen? Allerdings braucht man heute gar nicht mehr allzuviele verstellen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2007)

*Der normale DAU ..*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt, wo sind dann die restlichen BIOS-Einstellungen?



Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass 98 % der PC-User das mit Sicherheit nicht bemerken werden, niemals ...
Hauptsache ist doch, dass kazaa noch funktioniert.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## trinitaucher (29 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass 98 % der PC-User das mit Sicherheit nicht bemerken werden


Als meine Batterie leer war, wurde bei jedem Start ein CMOS-Error angezeigt mit dem Hinweis, dass die Default-Settings geladen wurden.... als merken sollte man das schon.

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem:
Weiß denn jemand mit Sicherheit, ob es einen Quarz aufm Board gibt, der die Zeit vorgibt? Wenn ja, dann dürfte die Zeit doch nicht so enorm falsch gehen.
Meine PC-Uhr geht pro Monat auch um ca 5 Minuten vor.
Wenn nicht, wie wird die Zeit im PC überhaupt gesteuert ?

Ne Zeit-Synchronisation via Internet ist die einfachste Möglichkeit.

Aber wieso weicht die PC-Uhr immer nach einiger Zeit derart stark ab, im Gegensatz zu ner Quarz-Armanduhr ?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (29 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass 98 % der PC-User das mit Sicherheit nicht bemerken werden, niemals ...
> Hauptsache ist doch, dass kazaa noch funktioniert.
> ...


naja so viele sind es in dem Kontext wahrscheinlich nicht aber immerhin  

Zum "Problem":
@MRT: Sag doch mal wie ungenau ungenau ist. Geht nur die Uhr ein paar Minuten falsch oder ist das Datum auch immer komplett weg ?

Wenn das Datum erhalten wird liegt es wohl nicht an der Batt. ... (sonst wäre das auf jeden Fall auch weg - wie alle Einstellungen dann auch)


----------



## MRT (29 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Es ist immer beides futsch, Uhrzeit und Datum!! Hab heute eine neue Bat gekauft! Meld mich nochmal, wenns geht!


----------



## MRT (31 Mai 2007)

Ha b ja vorgestern eine neue Batterie gekauft und nun geht wieder alles!

Danke nochmal an alle!


----------



## Question_mark (31 Mai 2007)

*Verstehe ich nicht ..*

Hallo,



			
				MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Ha b ja vorgestern eine neue Batterie gekauft und nun geht wieder alles!



Aber eigentlich muss man schon bemerken, wenn sich die Batterie auf dem MoBo verabschiedet. Alle BIOS-Einstellungen auf dem MoBO sind weg...
Und fast alle MoBos geben eine entsprechende Meldung aus.



			
				MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Der Computer ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt


Die Batterie auf einem MoBo hält normalerweise einige Jahre länger. Vielleicht war das MoBo doch nicht so ganz frisch beim Kauf  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Juni 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Die Batterie auf einem MoBo hält normalerweise einige Jahre länger. Vielleicht war das MoBo doch nicht so ganz frisch beim Kauf
> ...



Gibts nicht irgendsoein Tool, mit dem man die Batteriefrische feststellen kann ?
Wär doch mal ne Marktlücke.

Vielleicht liest ein versierter Toolschreier ja mit ?


----------



## Kniffo (1 Juni 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Gibts nicht irgendsoein Tool, mit dem man die Batteriefrische feststellen kann ?
> Wär doch mal ne Marktlücke.
> 
> Vielleicht liest ein versierter Toolschreier ja mit ?



*gäääähhn*


----------



## hovonlo (1 Juni 2007)

Also heutzutage ist nicht mehr garantiert, dass das Bios wirklich die Werte aus dem CMOS-Ram der Uhr noch verwendet. Es sind ganz erheblich mehr Konfiguartionsdaten zu speichern, als in die paar Bytes (max. 127 in der Uhr) überhaupt reinpassen. Aus diesem Grunde wird oftmals die Konfiguration mit im Bios-Flash abgelegt (die neueren Flash-Roms sind ja in verschieden große, getrennt lösch- und programmierbare Bereiche unterteilt), der Bereich nennt sich dann üblicherweise "_Extended System Configuration Data"_.

Also bei leerer Batterie kann durchaus nur Datum & Uhrzeit betroffen sein.


----------

